# Wilcom ES 9 video tutorials



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

Is there any video tutorials to use this software?????? this is the first time i have ever tried to digitize anything.... is it hard???


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

its not easy thats for sure. I got 3 dvd trainging videos when I purchased my first machine. Not sure where to get them, probably Wilcom. We bought our first 4-head from a company going out of business and the dvds came with it.


----------



## printster (Jan 9, 2008)

can someone make copies of their Wilcom Training?


----------



## DakotaPrintArt (Dec 20, 2007)

printster said:


> can someone make copies of their Wilcom Training?


Ummm, wouldn't that be illegal? You can purchase them from Wilcom, I believe. Wilcom Home - Embroidery Software and Solutions


----------



## printster (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it? Your not selling them, so I do not see how it would be.
Im using Pulse now been looking to switch to Wilcom, downloaded the trial, but its night & day from pulse. Also they want 14K for app or 8K with trade in of pulse. Don't want to out of business til I learned Wilcom.
Just looking for tutorial about Wilcom not to cheat them.


----------



## badger07 (Mar 30, 2008)

Can anyone help with a problem I have with a design? It will not sew out flat. It bubbles up in the centre of the design. I have tried different backing both easy tear and the cut type, and different amounts.


----------



## newfire (May 5, 2007)

I agree with printster. It is not always the best decision to buy a 14k program without feeling comfortable with the software. I disagree with DakotaPrint Art.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you ever get your training videos?


----------



## printster (Jan 9, 2008)

deltsigjoe said:


> Did you ever get your training videos?


No Luck.
Do you have any?


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

No... I'm just reading the manual and checking Youtube.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

> Can anyone help with a problem I have with a design? It will not sew out flat. It bubbles up in the centre of the design. I have tried different backing both easy tear and the cut type, and different amounts.


Send it to me and I will take a look.
[email protected]


----------



## qaisir (Sep 10, 2013)

I am interested in learning of wilcom, please provide me help in this regards


Qaisir
[email protected]


----------



## dcasey (Oct 16, 2013)

There are two excellent training sites that have videos available for a fee. Balboa Embroidery Designs | Home of Balboa Threadworks, Inc. and the Embroidery Designs of Lee and Keith Caroselli and Embroidery Design School and Training Center


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

As a long time owner and user of Wilcom. I went to explore Wilcom site to see if there was a free download for a friend that wanted to get into the software. There are no free downloads except from Pirate sites for Wilcom 9. WIlcom 9 is an old outdated version. I started with wilcom 8 more then 10 years ago. If you dont like the price tag for the all inclusive version you can purchase modular and work your way up to the top of the line. you might not need all the bells and whistles if you are used to pulse software. opening program starts at 1000. or less. you can still trade up to the Top of the line with your other software. to get the discount


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

And we are resurrecting a 5 year old thread to discuss this?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

haha ted. don't you hate old threads


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> haha ted. don't you hate old threads


The main reason I hate old threads, particularly in the embroidery forum, is 99% of the time it's an online digitizer from overseas trying to get cute and post a reply just to sneak a link to their website into the forum. Thankfully, the report post button works very nicely and Rodney and/or the forum moderators have been very good about removing these id10t's who think the forum rules don't apply to them.


----------



## lsyea (Jun 29, 2011)

i have create one simple star shape design and everything goes well until after i plug in my usb into brother machine, the star shape goes wrong which it shown not exectly in the computer. i have save it as PES format and have turn off the trim option as well. anyone facing this problem too ?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

just stitch it out on demo or demo felt first. should be same as your design on computer.


----------



## lsyea (Jun 29, 2011)

it works, thanks Rickyj702.. by the way..any tips on embroidering small detail logo?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i'll msg ya before Ted goes crazy lol.


----------

